# Lost dry pants



## CUkayakGirl (Mar 31, 2005)

crane said:


> I left my gore tex dry pants at the upper clear creek take out @ hwy 6 and 119 on 5.16 They are green and black and have my contact name and number on them. Of course the usual reward for a save return.
> 
> Jace
> 720 290 0499


 So, is the usual reward for a safe return of dry pants...um...wet pants?

if so...my contact name and number are...
AssMaster
1-800-GET-SOME ext. balls


You boys better save some of that team paddling for me! 

It is a good thing your mommy marked your pants, Jace.
Boys, check the back of your pants, make sure your names are right.


----------

